# Hermaphrodite



## hobo (28 June 2013)

Catching up on some reading and in the free local paper there was a dressage report. They mentioned a KWPN gelding and than in the next sentence called him a hermaphrodite. I have seen many pigs that were hermaphrodites but never heard of a horse. And would you then call it a gelding or is it just a journalist that does not understand what a gelding is.

Anyone off you seen or had one?


----------



## Dogrose (28 June 2013)

I heard of a case a long time ago on another forum, so not unheard of.


----------



## irish_only (29 June 2013)

We had a visiting 'mare' about five years ago. Lovely 3yo that was being a pest and hormonal at home so they thought they would put her in foal and let her grow up for a year. When she came off the lorry she grew another hand and had huge presence.
When the vet came to scan, they discovered a huge testicular mass where her ovaries should be, vet got very excited as very rarely seen. The only solution for this filly to have a normal and happy life was to have the mass/ovaries removed, and as it was such a rare condition they offered to do the op at cost for research purposes.


----------



## putasocinit (29 June 2013)

Hyeanas, giraffes


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 June 2013)

I had one in a pure-bred Charollais sheep - back in the old days when I bred them.  She was a corker - and at THAT time was potentially worth £1,000.  I didn't realise there was a problem until she was several weeks old - and weeing down the inside of one leg.  She had a rudimentary penis protrucing from her vulva, and on further investigation, I found two lumps that were obviously testicles - although nowhere for them to descend.  She made a prime fat lamb at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Fools Motto (29 June 2013)

I know one - a shire. Due to bloods and the fact he did have testicles 'somewhere within', he was a ''boy''.. but he also has teats and a kind of vulva 'bit' - actually it is a penis but backwards (really hard to explain).. he does indeed pee from between the hind legs.. Poor chap, but he is very much loved and now 'gelded' he is a normal laid back chap. (before he was a very confused, odd hormonal mare/stallion!.


----------



## hobo (30 June 2013)

Very interesting so if it was like your shire FM it could indeed be a gelding and a hermaphrodite. I wonder what your lady man Irish one is called as she has also been gelded!
In pigs they usually had a penis coming out of their vulva and peed in a squirty circle often down your welly.


----------



## lizness (30 June 2013)

I have seen one. No penis but weed from between bottom of bum cheeks. A very small set of what were thought to be deformed testicles removed vfrom stomach


----------



## frannieuk (30 June 2013)

That article is about a horse on my yard  He has proper boy bits but has internal female organs. He was recently gelded, but also weirdly, his willy points the wrong way - bit odd when you brush his hocks and see it pointing at you!


----------



## hobo (1 July 2013)

Hi Frannieuk  wasn't sure if it was just the BMV not knowing what they were writing. I am fascinated about oddities.
So glad he is doing so well at dressage did he go to the dressage masters?


----------

